# Canceled TV shows.



## ThunderKiss1965

It always pisses me off when a favorite TV show gets canceled especially if there's no sensible closure.  I found a website where fans write stories that continue or expand on these shows. There are also sections for movies and books. Some are amateurish but there are writers that are very good and could making a living from writing professionally. 

FanFiction


----------



## fncceo




----------



## fncceo




----------



## fncceo




----------



## waltky

I look to see Scorpion go by the wayside...

... it was interesting the first season...

... but has gotten more outlandish...

... too bad for Katherine McPhee...

... Uncle Ferd thinks she's a honey.


----------



## yiostheoy

This begs the question -- what are the best shows?

Here are my favorites:

- Criminal Minds

- NCIS

- Late Nite w/ Seth Meyers

- Jimmy Kimmel Live

- Forensic Factor

- Case Files of Dayle Hinman

- Cold Case Files

- Forensic Files

- Masterminds

- Mind Of A Serial Killer


----------



## Mad Scientist

Man you guys watch all these shows?


----------



## ChrisL

Mad Scientist said:


> Man you guys watch all these shows?



I could never follow that many different shows, especially the ones where you have to keep up with the plot.  That's what's good about sitcoms.  You don't have to tune in every week and they are funny and relaxing.


----------



## Mad Scientist

The only show I'm watching is Vikings.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

fncceo said:


>


/ thread


----------



## Harry Dresden

Mad Scientist said:


> The only show I'm watching is Vikings.


did you see the last episode with Rothgar as a captive in the cage with that other king?....


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Millennium had great potential until Morgan and Wong destroyed it with their sophomoric plots






^ Best episode


----------



## ChrisL

I watched a Breaking Bad marathon recently.  Pretty good show.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

The following are my favorite shows that didn't last.

Two Of A Kind (1998) -This was Mary-Kate and Ashley's Full House follow up. Sadly it only went for one season.

So Little Time (2001) -This was their next show and 26 episodes of it were put out there on the ABC Family network. I once read that another season was wanted, but it was the girls who decided not to go forward with it.

Reba (2001) -This show did go for five and a half seasons, but in my opinion, that final half season should have been a full season if a seventh season couldn't be done. The show ended with one character being pregnant and so the material was there to finish that half season up.

Runaway (2006) -This show was on the CW network and sadly it was cancelled after just three episodes. To me, it couldn't have been more edge of your seat suspenseful.

Working Class (2011) -This show was on the CMT network and in my opinion, it was good enough to go at least one full season instead of the twelve episodes that it did get.

God bless you and Mary-Kate and Ashley always!!!   

Holly (a day one fan of them)


----------



## Montrovant

fncceo said:


>



All 3 of your choices were good ones.  I don't know if many people knew about Kings, but it definitely deserved more seasons.

HBO is supposedly working on getting a Deadwood movie made, although there's been talk about it for a while and there may not be a huge time frame in which they can do it.
Deadwood Reunion Movie Needs to Happen Now or Never Hints Ian McShane


----------



## Daniel James

Hell on wheels cut short. Great series


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

Jericho is the only show I have ever been devastated that got cancelled. Such a great show cancelled way too early. Then the fans forced it back onto the air. The short second season only build up the devastation, since it was awesome also. Then booth cancelled again. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

GHook93 said:


> Jericho is the only show I have ever been devastated that got cancelled. Such a great show cancelled way too early. Then the fans forced it back onto the air. The short second season only build up the devastation, since it was awesome also. Then booth cancelled again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


Great show. I believe they continued the series in the form of a 6 edition comic.


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Jericho is the only show I have ever been devastated that got cancelled. Such a great show cancelled way too early. Then the fans forced it back onto the air. The short second season only build up the devastation, since it was awesome also. Then booth cancelled again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



I enjoyed Jericho well enough, but there have been quite a few other cancelled shows I liked more.  I think I was a bit disappointed that Jericho ended, but it wasn't so good I was really upset.


----------



## waltky

Uncle Ferd thinks ChrisL's a honey too.


----------



## NYcarbineer

"Rubicon" canceled after one season

Rubicon (TV Series 2010– ) - IMDb


----------



## Wry Catcher

ChrisL said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man you guys watch all these shows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could never follow that many different shows, especially the ones where you have to keep up with the plot.  That's what's good about sitcoms.  You don't have to tune in every week and they are funny and relaxing.
Click to expand...


Apparently you never attended college or a University.  Sometimes/ most times one is required to read half a dozen or more books during the same midterm; a history midterm might require that many alone in one course.


----------



## NYcarbineer

'The Fades' canceled after one season

The Fades (TV Mini-Series 2011– ) - IMDb


----------



## ChrisL

Wry Catcher said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man you guys watch all these shows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could never follow that many different shows, especially the ones where you have to keep up with the plot.  That's what's good about sitcoms.  You don't have to tune in every week and they are funny and relaxing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you never attended college or a University.  Sometimes/ most times one is required to read half a dozen or more books during the same midterm; a history midterm might require that many alone in one course.
Click to expand...


I most certainly have.  

What on earth does this have to do with television shows?  You are nuts!


----------



## Wry Catcher

ChrisL said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man you guys watch all these shows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could never follow that many different shows, especially the ones where you have to keep up with the plot.  That's what's good about sitcoms.  You don't have to tune in every week and they are funny and relaxing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you never attended college or a University.  Sometimes/ most times one is required to read half a dozen or more books during the same midterm; a history midterm might require that many alone in one course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I most certainly have.
> 
> What on earth does this have to do with television shows?  You are nuts!
Click to expand...


"I could never follow that many different shows, especially the ones where you have to keep up with the plot", your words, not mine.


----------



## ChrisL

Wry Catcher said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man you guys watch all these shows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could never follow that many different shows, especially the ones where you have to keep up with the plot.  That's what's good about sitcoms.  You don't have to tune in every week and they are funny and relaxing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you never attended college or a University.  Sometimes/ most times one is required to read half a dozen or more books during the same midterm; a history midterm might require that many alone in one course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I most certainly have.
> 
> What on earth does this have to do with television shows?  You are nuts!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I could never follow that many different shows, especially the ones where you have to keep up with the plot", your words, not mine.
Click to expand...


Because I'm BUSY.  Maybe you should have asked me WHY before you try to be an arrogant insulting asshole?  This is why nobody likes you.


----------



## Wry Catcher

ChrisL said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man you guys watch all these shows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could never follow that many different shows, especially the ones where you have to keep up with the plot.  That's what's good about sitcoms.  You don't have to tune in every week and they are funny and relaxing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you never attended college or a University.  Sometimes/ most times one is required to read half a dozen or more books during the same midterm; a history midterm might require that many alone in one course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I most certainly have.
> 
> What on earth does this have to do with television shows?  You are nuts!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I could never follow that many different shows, especially the ones where you have to keep up with the plot", your words, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I'm BUSY.  Maybe you should have asked me WHY before you try to be an arrogant insulting asshole?  This is why nobody likes you.
Click to expand...


Nice spin.  Good bye and good luck.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Wry Catcher said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man you guys watch all these shows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could never follow that many different shows, especially the ones where you have to keep up with the plot.  That's what's good about sitcoms.  You don't have to tune in every week and they are funny and relaxing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you never attended college or a University.  Sometimes/ most times one is required to read half a dozen or more books during the same midterm; a history midterm might require that many alone in one course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I most certainly have.
> 
> What on earth does this have to do with television shows?  You are nuts!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I could never follow that many different shows, especially the ones where you have to keep up with the plot", your words, not mine.
Click to expand...


She's trying to tell you that on odd days she walks, on even days she chews gum.


----------



## HaShev

The BRITISH SERIES
Survivors (2008 TV series) ended abruptly after 2 seasons.
Everytime I think of the emptiness of not having a further plot line or something to watch on boring mostly church Sunday programing, I think of SHELDON Cooper and his phone calls to the producers of cancelled shows. *L*
Premise:An unknown virus pandemic kills more than 90% of the world's population. Those immune must strive to survive and overcome the difficulties of this new world order, hoping that the virus will not mutate.
No Zombies, realistic look at encountering marauders and making alliances in surviving plagues and society's collapse.
Can be found on Free Hulu, but warning when it ends without closure you will be empty & ticked like Sheldon.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Harry Dresden said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only show I'm watching is Vikings.
> 
> 
> 
> did you see the last episode with Rothgar as a captive in the cage with that other king?....
Click to expand...

Yes but wasn't that the end of the first half? 10 more after that. No spoilers from me! Fantastic writing , acting and filming!


----------



## Harry Dresden

Mad Scientist said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only show I'm watching is Vikings.
> 
> 
> 
> did you see the last episode with Rothgar as a captive in the cage with that other king?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but wasn't that the end of the first half? 10 more after that. No spoilers from me! Fantastic writing , acting and filming!
Click to expand...

yes it was.....next year the whole thing changes.....


----------



## ChrisL

Wry Catcher said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could never follow that many different shows, especially the ones where you have to keep up with the plot.  That's what's good about sitcoms.  You don't have to tune in every week and they are funny and relaxing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you never attended college or a University.  Sometimes/ most times one is required to read half a dozen or more books during the same midterm; a history midterm might require that many alone in one course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I most certainly have.
> 
> What on earth does this have to do with television shows?  You are nuts!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I could never follow that many different shows, especially the ones where you have to keep up with the plot", your words, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I'm BUSY.  Maybe you should have asked me WHY before you try to be an arrogant insulting asshole?  This is why nobody likes you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice spin.  Good bye and good luck.
Click to expand...


You are an idiot.  Don't address my posts ever again, K?


----------



## Michelle420

I liked this show and it got canceled.


----------



## Michelle420

I love this show and I think it's getting canceled too.


----------



## Pop23

ChrisL said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man you guys watch all these shows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could never follow that many different shows, especially the ones where you have to keep up with the plot.  That's what's good about sitcoms.  You don't have to tune in every week and they are funny and relaxing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you never attended college or a University.  Sometimes/ most times one is required to read half a dozen or more books during the same midterm; a history midterm might require that many alone in one course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I most certainly have.
> 
> What on earth does this have to do with television shows?  You are nuts!
Click to expand...


Yes he is. 

That, and his explanation made zip sense.


----------



## Pop23

HaShev said:


> The BRITISH SERIES
> Survivors (2008 TV series) ended abruptly after 2 seasons.
> Everytime I think of the emptiness of not having a further plot line or something to watch on boring mostly church Sunday programing, I think of SHELDON Cooper and his phone calls to the producers of cancelled shows. *L*
> Premise:An unknown virus pandemic kills more than 90% of the world's population. Those immune must strive to survive and overcome the difficulties of this new world order, hoping that the virus will not mutate.
> No Zombies, realistic look at encountering marauders and making alliances in surviving plagues and society's collapse.
> Can be found on Free Hulu, but warning when it ends without closure you will be empty & ticked like Sheldon.



Agreed. Ended way too soon


----------



## Wry Catcher

Pop23 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man you guys watch all these shows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could never follow that many different shows, especially the ones where you have to keep up with the plot.  That's what's good about sitcoms.  You don't have to tune in every week and they are funny and relaxing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you never attended college or a University.  Sometimes/ most times one is required to read half a dozen or more books during the same midterm; a history midterm might require that many alone in one course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I most certainly have.
> 
> What on earth does this have to do with television shows?  You are nuts!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he is.
> 
> That, and his explanation made zip sense.
Click to expand...


Wow, no wonder the Alt. Right is challenged by reality, even a simple concept seems to be over their heads.  Do I need to explain to them, that reading one book and switching to another and then another is like watching different genres on TV?  It doesn't take but a moment to get back to the theme or story as the case may be.


----------



## Wry Catcher

ChrisL said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you never attended college or a University.  Sometimes/ most times one is required to read half a dozen or more books during the same midterm; a history midterm might require that many alone in one course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I most certainly have.
> 
> What on earth does this have to do with television shows?  You are nuts!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "I could never follow that many different shows, especially the ones where you have to keep up with the plot", your words, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I'm BUSY.  Maybe you should have asked me WHY before you try to be an arrogant insulting asshole?  This is why nobody likes you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice spin.  Good bye and good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.  Don't address my posts ever again, K?
Click to expand...


Sure, whatever pleases you.


----------



## HenryBHough

Now we know why God invented streaming video.


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know, I was just starting to really get into Training Day, but unfortunately, it will probably end this season because Bill Paxton died.

Too bad really, I liked that show, and I really enjoyed his character.


----------



## Pop23

Wry Catcher said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man you guys watch all these shows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could never follow that many different shows, especially the ones where you have to keep up with the plot.  That's what's good about sitcoms.  You don't have to tune in every week and they are funny and relaxing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you never attended college or a University.  Sometimes/ most times one is required to read half a dozen or more books during the same midterm; a history midterm might require that many alone in one course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I most certainly have.
> 
> What on earth does this have to do with television shows?  You are nuts!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he is.
> 
> That, and his explanation made zip sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, no wonder the Alt. Right is challenged by reality, even a simple concept seems to be over their heads.  Do I need to explain to them, that reading one book and switching to another and then another is like watching different genres on TV?  It doesn't take but a moment to get back to the theme or story as the case may be.
Click to expand...


^^^^ boy gone nuts


----------



## OldLady

Copper should not have been cancelled, but it was too strong on reality.  Drug addiction, sexually abused and precocious children (that one must have really been the death knell) and lots of pot boiler drama.  Best show on tv in awhile.  I knew it would be cancelled, though.


----------



## Montrovant

Wry Catcher said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man you guys watch all these shows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could never follow that many different shows, especially the ones where you have to keep up with the plot.  That's what's good about sitcoms.  You don't have to tune in every week and they are funny and relaxing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you never attended college or a University.  Sometimes/ most times one is required to read half a dozen or more books during the same midterm; a history midterm might require that many alone in one course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I most certainly have.
> 
> What on earth does this have to do with television shows?  You are nuts!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he is.
> 
> That, and his explanation made zip sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, no wonder the Alt. Right is challenged by reality, even a simple concept seems to be over their heads.  Do I need to explain to them, that reading one book and switching to another and then another is like watching different genres on TV?  It doesn't take but a moment to get back to the theme or story as the case may be.
Click to expand...


Are you only permitted half an hour or an hour each week for each book?  Of course not.  Your comparison is deeply flawed.  Television shows generally air once a week, often with multiple breaks during a season (although that is changing with the prevalence of streaming services), while a student can usually spend as much time as they wish to reading from their various textbooks outside of class.


----------



## Harry Dresden

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, I was just starting to really get into Training Day, but unfortunately, it will probably end this season because Bill Paxton died.
> 
> Too bad really, I liked that show, and I really enjoyed his character.


ABS i liked the show too,Paxton is always good....but i read before he died that the show was not doing to great and would likely have only lasted this season....thats what i read anyway.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

OldLady said:


> Copper should not have been cancelled, but it was too strong on reality.  Drug addiction, sexually abused and precocious children (that one must have really been the death knell) and lots of pot boiler drama.  Best show on tv in awhile.  I knew it would be cancelled, though.


yea Copper....that was a good show....Ripper Street is a 1800's cop show too.....so is the Murdock Mysteries....


----------



## Wry Catcher

Montrovant said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could never follow that many different shows, especially the ones where you have to keep up with the plot.  That's what's good about sitcoms.  You don't have to tune in every week and they are funny and relaxing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you never attended college or a University.  Sometimes/ most times one is required to read half a dozen or more books during the same midterm; a history midterm might require that many alone in one course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I most certainly have.
> 
> What on earth does this have to do with television shows?  You are nuts!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he is.
> 
> That, and his explanation made zip sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, no wonder the Alt. Right is challenged by reality, even a simple concept seems to be over their heads.  Do I need to explain to them, that reading one book and switching to another and then another is like watching different genres on TV?  It doesn't take but a moment to get back to the theme or story as the case may be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you only permitted half an hour or an hour each week for each book?  Of course not.  Your comparison is deeply flawed.  Television shows generally air once a week, often with multiple breaks during a season (although that is changing with the prevalence of streaming services), while a student can usually spend as much time as they wish to reading from their various textbooks outside of class.
Click to expand...


Mea culpa, I did not attend USC (University of Spoiled Children), I went to CAL.  There I worked 36 hours a week and took 15 semester units; spoiled children didn't work their way through college.  I had very little time to read when at work, when at sleep and when in class.


----------



## Montrovant

Wry Catcher said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you never attended college or a University.  Sometimes/ most times one is required to read half a dozen or more books during the same midterm; a history midterm might require that many alone in one course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I most certainly have.
> 
> What on earth does this have to do with television shows?  You are nuts!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he is.
> 
> That, and his explanation made zip sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, no wonder the Alt. Right is challenged by reality, even a simple concept seems to be over their heads.  Do I need to explain to them, that reading one book and switching to another and then another is like watching different genres on TV?  It doesn't take but a moment to get back to the theme or story as the case may be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you only permitted half an hour or an hour each week for each book?  Of course not.  Your comparison is deeply flawed.  Television shows generally air once a week, often with multiple breaks during a season (although that is changing with the prevalence of streaming services), while a student can usually spend as much time as they wish to reading from their various textbooks outside of class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mea culpa, I did not attend USC (University of Spoiled Children), I went to CAL.  There I worked 36 hours a week and took 15 semester units; spoiled children didn't work their way through college.  I had very little time to read when at work, when at sleep and when in class.
Click to expand...


Just can't bear to admit your comparison wasn't a good one, can you?  

Good job trying to toot your own horn, though!


----------



## Wry Catcher

Montrovant said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I most certainly have.
> 
> What on earth does this have to do with television shows?  You are nuts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he is.
> 
> That, and his explanation made zip sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, no wonder the Alt. Right is challenged by reality, even a simple concept seems to be over their heads.  Do I need to explain to them, that reading one book and switching to another and then another is like watching different genres on TV?  It doesn't take but a moment to get back to the theme or story as the case may be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you only permitted half an hour or an hour each week for each book?  Of course not.  Your comparison is deeply flawed.  Television shows generally air once a week, often with multiple breaks during a season (although that is changing with the prevalence of streaming services), while a student can usually spend as much time as they wish to reading from their various textbooks outside of class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mea culpa, I did not attend USC (University of Spoiled Children), I went to CAL.  There I worked 36 hours a week and took 15 semester units; spoiled children didn't work their way through college.  I had very little time to read when at work, when at sleep and when in class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just can't bear to admit your comparison wasn't a good one, can you?
> 
> Good job trying to toot your own horn, though!
Click to expand...


It was an analogy, thus a comparison between two things, used for the purpose of explanation.  A bit difficult for the concrete thinkers of America to comprehend, it seems.


----------



## Montrovant

Wry Catcher said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he is.
> 
> That, and his explanation made zip sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, no wonder the Alt. Right is challenged by reality, even a simple concept seems to be over their heads.  Do I need to explain to them, that reading one book and switching to another and then another is like watching different genres on TV?  It doesn't take but a moment to get back to the theme or story as the case may be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you only permitted half an hour or an hour each week for each book?  Of course not.  Your comparison is deeply flawed.  Television shows generally air once a week, often with multiple breaks during a season (although that is changing with the prevalence of streaming services), while a student can usually spend as much time as they wish to reading from their various textbooks outside of class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mea culpa, I did not attend USC (University of Spoiled Children), I went to CAL.  There I worked 36 hours a week and took 15 semester units; spoiled children didn't work their way through college.  I had very little time to read when at work, when at sleep and when in class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just can't bear to admit your comparison wasn't a good one, can you?
> 
> Good job trying to toot your own horn, though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was an analogy, thus a comparison between two things, used for the purpose of explanation.  A bit difficult for the concrete thinkers of America to comprehend, it seems.
Click to expand...


I understand perfectly well it was an analogy.  The problem is that it was a bad analogy.


----------



## NYcarbineer

OldLady said:


> Copper should not have been cancelled, but it was too strong on reality.  Drug addiction, sexually abused and precocious children (that one must have really been the death knell) and lots of pot boiler drama.  Best show on tv in awhile.  I knew it would be cancelled, though.



You might like Mercy Street on PBS then, but I don't think they're running the episodes free anymore.  Might be on Amazon Prime.


----------



## Montrovant

NYcarbineer said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Copper should not have been cancelled, but it was too strong on reality.  Drug addiction, sexually abused and precocious children (that one must have really been the death knell) and lots of pot boiler drama.  Best show on tv in awhile.  I knew it would be cancelled, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might like Mercy Street on PBS then, but I don't think they're running the episodes free anymore.  Might be on Amazon Prime.
Click to expand...


Mercy Street season 1 and 2 are available on Amazon Prime.


----------



## Harry Dresden

NYcarbineer said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Copper should not have been cancelled, but it was too strong on reality.  Drug addiction, sexually abused and precocious children (that one must have really been the death knell) and lots of pot boiler drama.  Best show on tv in awhile.  I knew it would be cancelled, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might like Mercy Street on PBS then, but I don't think they're running the episodes free anymore.  Might be on Amazon Prime.
Click to expand...

that was a good show.....another good one they cancel.....


----------



## NYcarbineer

Harry Dresden said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Copper should not have been cancelled, but it was too strong on reality.  Drug addiction, sexually abused and precocious children (that one must have really been the death knell) and lots of pot boiler drama.  Best show on tv in awhile.  I knew it would be cancelled, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might like Mercy Street on PBS then, but I don't think they're running the episodes free anymore.  Might be on Amazon Prime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that was a good show.....another good one they cancel.....
Click to expand...


I haven't got all the way through season 2.  It's good, despite the horde of stereotypes.


----------



## OldLady

NYcarbineer said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Copper should not have been cancelled, but it was too strong on reality.  Drug addiction, sexually abused and precocious children (that one must have really been the death knell) and lots of pot boiler drama.  Best show on tv in awhile.  I knew it would be cancelled, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might like Mercy Street on PBS then, but I don't think they're running the episodes free anymore.  Might be on Amazon Prime.
Click to expand...

It's on PBS and I've seen it a couple times, but it's pablum compared to Copper.  Copper was for adults only.


----------



## Weatherman2020

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> It always pisses me off when a favorite TV show gets canceled especially if there's no sensible closure.  I found a website where fans write stories that continue or expand on these shows. There are also sections for movies and books. Some are amateurish but there are writers that are very good and could making a living from writing professionally.
> 
> FanFiction


Thanks.  I always enjoyed Joan of Arcadia.  Had too many family values so was cancelled after two seasons.


----------



## OldLady

This show hasn't been cancelled, but is anyone following Designated Survivor?  It's a liberal's dream, so I imagine it has turned a lot of folks off by now.  Of course, I love it.
Once they've caught up with the terrorists, though, it's gonna get boring.  Someone needs to get pregnant.


----------



## Montrovant

OldLady said:


> This show hasn't been cancelled, but is anyone following Designated Survivor?  It's a liberal's dream, so I imagine it has turned a lot of folks off by now.  Of course, I love it.
> Once they've caught up with the terrorists, though, it's gonna get boring.  Someone needs to get pregnant.



I didn't like that one enough to keep up with it.  The first couple of episodes were good enough, but it started to get old pretty fast for me.


----------



## Harry Dresden

NYcarbineer said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Copper should not have been cancelled, but it was too strong on reality.  Drug addiction, sexually abused and precocious children (that one must have really been the death knell) and lots of pot boiler drama.  Best show on tv in awhile.  I knew it would be cancelled, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might like Mercy Street on PBS then, but I don't think they're running the episodes free anymore.  Might be on Amazon Prime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that was a good show.....another good one they cancel.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't got all the way through season 2.  It's good, despite the horde of stereotypes.
Click to expand...

according to the making of the show thing i saw,its is supposed to be pretty historically right on.....


----------



## NYcarbineer

A very good period piece to watch is 'to walk invisible',

about the Bronte sisters.


----------



## Gracie

I don't know whats been cancelled cuz I have been cancelled. No cable. I sure miss it.


----------



## NYcarbineer

OldLady said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Copper should not have been cancelled, but it was too strong on reality.  Drug addiction, sexually abused and precocious children (that one must have really been the death knell) and lots of pot boiler drama.  Best show on tv in awhile.  I knew it would be cancelled, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might like Mercy Street on PBS then, but I don't think they're running the episodes free anymore.  Might be on Amazon Prime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on PBS and I've seen it a couple times, but it's pablum compared to Copper.  Copper was for adults only.
Click to expand...


I watched 'Copper'.  19th century mega-realism is now running its course.  Try 'Taboo'.


----------



## dani67

NYcarbineer said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Copper should not have been cancelled, but it was too strong on reality.  Drug addiction, sexually abused and precocious children (that one must have really been the death knell) and lots of pot boiler drama.  Best show on tv in awhile.  I knew it would be cancelled, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might like Mercy Street on PBS then, but I don't think they're running the episodes free anymore.  Might be on Amazon Prime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on PBS and I've seen it a couple times, but it's pablum compared to Copper.  Copper was for adults only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched 'Copper'.  19th century mega-realism is now running its course.  Try 'Taboo'.
Click to expand...

taboo is good


----------



## konradv

Weatherman2020 said:


> Thanks.  I always enjoyed Joan of Arcadia.  Had too many family values so was cancelled after two seasons.


Shows get cancelled because not enough people are watching them, cupcake.


----------



## konradv

Homicide: Life on the Street, still miss it.


----------



## NYcarbineer

dani67 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Copper should not have been cancelled, but it was too strong on reality.  Drug addiction, sexually abused and precocious children (that one must have really been the death knell) and lots of pot boiler drama.  Best show on tv in awhile.  I knew it would be cancelled, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might like Mercy Street on PBS then, but I don't think they're running the episodes free anymore.  Might be on Amazon Prime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on PBS and I've seen it a couple times, but it's pablum compared to Copper.  Copper was for adults only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched 'Copper'.  19th century mega-realism is now running its course.  Try 'Taboo'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> taboo is good
Click to expand...


There was a one season British show called 'City of Vice' that was pretty good in this same vein of the raw and gritty.  Iain Glen's in it as a blind cop.  I watched it on youtube, may still be there.


----------



## PredFan

One of my favorite shows that for some reason I can't figure out was cancelled was Raising Hope.

It was a very funny show, very well written but it seems no one but me watched it.


----------



## Weatherman2020

konradv said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I always enjoyed Joan of Arcadia.  Had too many family values so was cancelled after two seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> Shows get cancelled because not enough people are watching them, cupcake.
Click to expand...

Yeah, that's why Star Trek was canceled in 1969, nobody was interested in it.
Dumbass.


----------



## Montrovant

Weatherman2020 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I always enjoyed Joan of Arcadia.  Had too many family values so was cancelled after two seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> Shows get cancelled because not enough people are watching them, cupcake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's why Star Trek was canceled in 1969, nobody was interested in it.
> Dumbass.
Click to expand...


Actually, everything I've read says that bad ratings are exactly why the original Trek was cancelled.


----------



## mamooth

konradv said:


> Shows get cancelled because not enough people are watching them, cupcake.



it's a combo of how much it costs to produce the show, and how many people are watching. And the producer pissing off the network exec won't help.

Some good shows with good ratings have been cancelled because it was more profitable to replace them with some junk show that got lower ratings, but which cost almost nothing to produce.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Montrovant said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I always enjoyed Joan of Arcadia.  Had too many family values so was cancelled after two seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> Shows get cancelled because not enough people are watching them, cupcake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's why Star Trek was canceled in 1969, nobody was interested in it.
> Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, everything I've read says that bad ratings are exactly why the original Trek was cancelled.
Click to expand...

That's what they say.
Tell me, what replaced Star Trek?
Point made.


----------



## Montrovant

mamooth said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shows get cancelled because not enough people are watching them, cupcake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a combo of how much it costs to produce the show, and how many people are watching. And the producer pissing off the network exec won't help.
> 
> Some good shows with good ratings have been cancelled because it was more profitable to replace them with some junk show that got lower ratings, but which cost almost nothing to produce.
Click to expand...


Farscape, a show on Sci Fi a decade or so ago, got cancelled in part because it cost too much to make.  That turned out to be a poor decision, and they made a TV-movie to conclude the series later on.


----------



## Montrovant

Weatherman2020 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I always enjoyed Joan of Arcadia.  Had too many family values so was cancelled after two seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> Shows get cancelled because not enough people are watching them, cupcake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's why Star Trek was canceled in 1969, nobody was interested in it.
> Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, everything I've read says that bad ratings are exactly why the original Trek was cancelled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what they say.
> Tell me, what replaced Star Trek?
> Point made.
Click to expand...


Is your point that sometimes shows don't get enough people watching them when they first air, but a following grows later?

What replaced Star Trek has no bearing on whether or not the show was getting good ratings when it was cancelled.


----------



## Darkwind

NYcarbineer said:


> 'The Fades' canceled after one season
> 
> The Fades (TV Mini-Series 2011– ) - IMDb


Agreed.  That series had potential.  Natalie Dormer is pretty hot so that helped.


----------



## mdk

Montrovant said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shows get cancelled because not enough people are watching them, cupcake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a combo of how much it costs to produce the show, and how many people are watching. And the producer pissing off the network exec won't help.
> 
> Some good shows with good ratings have been cancelled because it was more profitable to replace them with some junk show that got lower ratings, but which cost almost nothing to produce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Farscape, a show on Sci Fi a decade or so ago, got cancelled in part because it cost too much to make.  That turned out to be a poor decision, and they made a TV-movie to conclude the series later on.
Click to expand...


In my opinion, _Farscape_ went down hill for me after Hey (Pa'u Zotoh Zhaan) left; however, the makeup has making her very ill and she had to stop.


----------



## Darkwind

The Shannara Chronicles

I was just starting to get into it...a shame...some of the greatest books I've read..



Mars.

I'm not sure if this series has been canceled, but they haven't made a new episode in months and months but I was really getting into it.  It is a combination of SciFi dramatization coupled with some documentary style inserts of today's movers and shakers in the space arena.


'Mars'- New Series Combines First Mission Drama With Documentary | Trailer


----------



## Weatherman2020

Montrovant said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I always enjoyed Joan of Arcadia.  Had too many family values so was cancelled after two seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> Shows get cancelled because not enough people are watching them, cupcake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that's why Star Trek was canceled in 1969, nobody was interested in it.
> Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, everything I've read says that bad ratings are exactly why the original Trek was cancelled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what they say.
> Tell me, what replaced Star Trek?
> Point made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is your point that sometimes shows don't get enough people watching them when they first air, but a following grows later?
> 
> What replaced Star Trek has no bearing on whether or not the show was getting good ratings when it was cancelled.
Click to expand...

"In 2011, the decision to cancel _Star Trek_ by NBC was ranked #4 on the TV Guide Networkspecial, _25 Biggest TV Blunders 2_.["


----------



## konradv

Weatherman2020 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shows get cancelled because not enough people are watching them, cupcake.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's why Star Trek was canceled in 1969, nobody was interested in it.
> Dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, everything I've read says that bad ratings are exactly why the original Trek was cancelled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what they say.
> Tell me, what replaced Star Trek?
> Point made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is your point that sometimes shows don't get enough people watching them when they first air, but a following grows later?
> 
> What replaced Star Trek has no bearing on whether or not the show was getting good ratings when it was cancelled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "In 2011, the decision to cancel _Star Trek_ by NBC was ranked #4 on the TV Guide Networkspecial, _25 Biggest TV Blunders 2_.["
Click to expand...

Hindsight is 20-20.  At the time of its cancellation, ST wasn't doing that well.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Darkwind said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Fades' canceled after one season
> 
> The Fades (TV Mini-Series 2011– ) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  That series had potential.  Natalie Dormer is pretty hot so that helped.
Click to expand...


The story I read or heard, for what it was worth, is that for some reason, probably a British thing, the producers had to choose between the Fades or Being Human (the Brit version) being canceled, and the Fades lost.


----------



## Weatherman2020

konradv said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's why Star Trek was canceled in 1969, nobody was interested in it.
> Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, everything I've read says that bad ratings are exactly why the original Trek was cancelled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what they say.
> Tell me, what replaced Star Trek?
> Point made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is your point that sometimes shows don't get enough people watching them when they first air, but a following grows later?
> 
> What replaced Star Trek has no bearing on whether or not the show was getting good ratings when it was cancelled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "In 2011, the decision to cancel _Star Trek_ by NBC was ranked #4 on the TV Guide Networkspecial, _25 Biggest TV Blunders 2_.["
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hindsight is 20-20.  At the time of its cancellation, ST wasn't doing that well.
Click to expand...

"
The enthusiasm of _Star Trek_'s viewers surprised NBC.[25] The network had already received 29,000 fan letters for the show during its first season, more than for any other except _The Monkees_.[19] When rumors spread in late 1967 that _Star Trek_ was at risk of cancellation, Roddenberry secretly began and funded an effort by Bjo Trimble, her husband John and other fans to persuade tens of thousands of viewers to write letters of support to save the program.[39][40]:377–394[41] Using the 4,000 names on a mailing list for a science-fiction convention, the Trimbles asked fans to write to NBC and ask ten others to also do so.[42]:128 NBC received almost 116,000 letters for the show between December 1967 and March 1968, including more than 52,000 in February alone;[43][44][19] according to an NBC executive, the network received more than one million pieces of mail but only disclosed the 116,000 figure.[39] Newspaper columnists encouraged readers to write letters to help save what one called "the best science fiction show on the air".[45] More than 200 Caltech students marched to NBC's Burbank, California studio to support _Star Trek_ in January 1968, carrying signs such as "Draft Spock" and "Vulcan Power".[46] Berkeley and MIT students organized similar protests in San Francisco and New York.[45]

The letters supporting _Star Trek,_ whose authors included New York State Governor Nelson Rockefeller,[47] were different in both quantity and quality from most mail that television networks receive:

The show, according to the 6,000 letters it draws a week (more than any other in television), is watched by scientists, museum curators, psychiatrists, doctors, university professors and other highbrows. The Smithsonian Institution asked for a print of the show for its archives, the only show so honored.[45]

In addition:

Much of the mail came from doctors, scientists, teachers, and other professional people, and was for the most part literate–and written on good stationery. And if there is anything a network wants almost as much as a high Nielsen ratings it is the prestige of a show that appeals to the upper middle class and high brow audiences.[35]

NBC—which used such anecdotes in much of its publicity for the show—made the unusual decision to announce on television, after the episode "The Omega Glory" on March 1, 1968, that the series had been renewed.[31]:116–117[47] The announcement implied a request to stop writing,[39] but instead caused fans to send letters of thanks in similar numbers.[48]

*While NBC paid lip service to expanding *_*Star Trek's*_* audience, it [now] slashed our production budget until it was actually ten percent lower than it had been in our first season ... This is why in the third season you saw fewer outdoor location shots, for example. Top writers, top guest stars, top anything you needed was harder to come by. Thus, *_*Star Trek's*_* demise became a self-fulfilling prophecy. And I can assure you, that is exactly as it was meant to be.**[56]*


Star Trek: The Original Series (season 3) - Wikipedia


----------



## Montrovant

mdk said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shows get cancelled because not enough people are watching them, cupcake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a combo of how much it costs to produce the show, and how many people are watching. And the producer pissing off the network exec won't help.
> 
> Some good shows with good ratings have been cancelled because it was more profitable to replace them with some junk show that got lower ratings, but which cost almost nothing to produce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Farscape, a show on Sci Fi a decade or so ago, got cancelled in part because it cost too much to make.  That turned out to be a poor decision, and they made a TV-movie to conclude the series later on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my opinion, _Farscape_ went down hill for me after Hey (Pa'u Zotoh Zhaan) left; however, the makeup has making her very ill and she had to stop.
Click to expand...


It sucked that Zhaan had to go for such an unfortunate reason.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Darkwind said:


> The Shannara Chronicles
> 
> I was just starting to get into it...a shame...some of the greatest books I've read..
> 
> 
> 
> Mars.
> 
> I'm not sure if this series has been canceled, but they haven't made a new episode in months and months but I was really getting into it.  It is a combination of SciFi dramatization coupled with some documentary style inserts of today's movers and shakers in the space arena.
> 
> 
> 'Mars'- New Series Combines First Mission Drama With Documentary | Trailer


the shannara chronicles was not canceled....will be back for season 2 in june...


----------



## Montrovant

Harry Dresden said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Shannara Chronicles
> 
> I was just starting to get into it...a shame...some of the greatest books I've read..
> 
> 
> 
> Mars.
> 
> I'm not sure if this series has been canceled, but they haven't made a new episode in months and months but I was really getting into it.  It is a combination of SciFi dramatization coupled with some documentary style inserts of today's movers and shakers in the space arena.
> 
> 
> 'Mars'- New Series Combines First Mission Drama With Documentary | Trailer
> 
> 
> 
> the shannara chronicles was not canceled....will be back for season 2 in june...
Click to expand...


I took a brief look at that show, but it seemed way too MTV for me.


----------



## flacaltenn

I don't know why -- but Cash Cab was a favorite for awhile. Scenes of NYCity, great host, good questions. I always wanted to stake out NYC while they were filming and find that cab.. Same Taxi ID # each season. Wouldn't be all that hard.    Only 10,000 cabs on the streets of Manhattan..


----------



## Harry Dresden

Montrovant said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Shannara Chronicles
> 
> I was just starting to get into it...a shame...some of the greatest books I've read..
> 
> 
> 
> Mars.
> 
> I'm not sure if this series has been canceled, but they haven't made a new episode in months and months but I was really getting into it.  It is a combination of SciFi dramatization coupled with some documentary style inserts of today's movers and shakers in the space arena.
> 
> 
> 'Mars'- New Series Combines First Mission Drama With Documentary | Trailer
> 
> 
> 
> the shannara chronicles was not canceled....will be back for season 2 in june...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I took a brief look at that show, but it seemed way too MTV for me.
Click to expand...

i get it.....


----------



## Darkwind

Harry Dresden said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Shannara Chronicles
> 
> I was just starting to get into it...a shame...some of the greatest books I've read..
> 
> 
> 
> Mars.
> 
> I'm not sure if this series has been canceled, but they haven't made a new episode in months and months but I was really getting into it.  It is a combination of SciFi dramatization coupled with some documentary style inserts of today's movers and shakers in the space arena.
> 
> 
> 'Mars'- New Series Combines First Mission Drama With Documentary | Trailer
> 
> 
> 
> the shannara chronicles was not canceled....will be back for season 2 in june...
Click to expand...

The last episode aired March 1st, 2016.  They are already over a year.  Where did you get your information that they would be back in June?


----------



## Darkwind

NYcarbineer said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Fades' canceled after one season
> 
> The Fades (TV Mini-Series 2011– ) - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  That series had potential.  Natalie Dormer is pretty hot so that helped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The story I read or heard, for what it was worth, is that for some reason, probably a British thing, the producers had to choose between the Fades or Being Human (the Brit version) being canceled, and the Fades lost.
Click to expand...

Yeah, that's too bad.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Darkwind said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Shannara Chronicles
> 
> I was just starting to get into it...a shame...some of the greatest books I've read..
> 
> 
> 
> Mars.
> 
> I'm not sure if this series has been canceled, but they haven't made a new episode in months and months but I was really getting into it.  It is a combination of SciFi dramatization coupled with some documentary style inserts of today's movers and shakers in the space arena.
> 
> 
> 'Mars'- New Series Combines First Mission Drama With Documentary | Trailer
> 
> 
> 
> the shannara chronicles was not canceled....will be back for season 2 in june...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last episode aired March 1st, 2016.  They are already over a year.  Where did you get your information that they would be back in June?
Click to expand...

 episode guides say they will be back in June 2017....and MTV said they ordered a second season last April.....


----------

